# Contraception after matched



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We had our info evening last night with VA Barnardos - and part of it was that they like you to use contraception for a year after you have been matched.

I have PCOS and so not being on the pill means that I am not regular and periods last a long time (sometimes!) but I feel so much better not being on the pill, so we said we would use condoms instead - but then a year goes by and you have to make the decision to stop using them.....will that put pressure back on us? 

Has anyone else been asked to do this?


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

It's normal to be asked to do this by some agencies. I've known some people to be asked to do so even though they had blocked tubes so never pregnant without IVF. It's for good reasons - a pregnancy would mean they would not place a child with you (hence they have spent a lot if money in getting you to approval panel). Also if you fell pregnant in the early months of placement it could lead to a disruption.

A few folks have went onto have birth children after adopting but most have been a surprise/shock.

I have numerous problems and never managed a natural pregnancy so we didn't do contraception.

Hope this helps
X


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

It does help to know it isn't just Barnardos that ask you to do so - and I do understand the reasons behind it


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Our LA also asked us to use contraception but told me condoms weren't acceptable and it had to be something more reliable, like the pill.  I'm not one to be happy unnecessarily putting hormones into my body esp when I am overweight and over 40 but I have been considering our options, I'm going to make an appt with my GP to discuss an option that also reduces the severity of my periods and cramps!    

We have never had any medical check ups for why I never got pregnant, but then we never really tried to get pregnant either so I guess there is a chance it could happen, and I really don't want it to so looks like I will have to accept the hormones after all!


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great new topic kimmie - it wasn't mentioned on our initial intro sessions, but i have read about it in here. Although early days for us (not even at prep group) hubby and I have talked about this. We are unexplained & like you Auntiekatie I really don't want to go on the pill with unnecessary hormones especially as my periods are light & not painful - interesting that your LA said condoms weren't acceptable. Keep us posted on what your Dr says Auntiekatie.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

We initially bought condoms, which you do feel is a little ironic when you haven't fallen pregnant naturally in many years, or ever! Then my endo started to get really bad again the month after panel and I had one of those 'almost vomiting with the pain' periods so back on the pill I went! I'm glad we have only just been matched because it's given my body a chance to get used to the pill again - I was very emotional for the first few weeks but its regulated now.

I feel a lot happier being on the pill to be honest as it takes out the awful pain of periods - or at least the frequency of the pain -  and because I back to back now on the pill, as recommended by my doctor, I can pick and choose when I have a period (which will be as rarely as possible quite frankly). I'm really happy about this because I couldn't bear the idea of being crippled with agony every 28 days whilst trying to look after a little one, I didn't think I would cope as DH has to do everything at 'that time of the month' whilst I lie down and hug hot water bottles and he plies me with wine and chocolate (which is great I admit!).

I'd always thought I would never go back on the pill but having that control back over my body and being able to suppress the pain, I've decided I never want to come off it!


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

This worries me slightly, condoms fine but there is no way on this planet that it's in my medical interests to be forced to go on the pill. It's contr indicated with high blood pressure which I have and anything related to oestrogen will feed my fibroids which cost an absolute fortune to remove. Will the LA take into account that some of these things they demand may go against my interests at all?


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

They are not medical professionals. I would be very concerned about anyone advising me muchless requiring me to go on hormonal birth control. There are some very serious contraindications. Without knowing your medical history (and without being a medical professional) they are giving you inappropriate and unsafe advice.

As for the fact that they are "requiring" it... Well. I would ask them to provide you with their risk assessment of you conceiving during the adoption process and how condoms do not effectively reduce that risk.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I am not sure it is up to the LA/VA to give you medical advice on the type of contraceptive that is indicated for you! And I would be telling them that!

We were asked if we were taking precautions, our SW looked very embarrassed and said her manager told her she had to ask, we reassured her that as no pregnancy had ever had a good outcome we were anxious not to get pregnant.


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Hi

My LA suggested that you use some sort of contraception, during home study, and after wards.

It came up in my home study about what contraception I used. I thought it was quite funny because im doing it alone. But I guess its just a box they have to tick to say that they have talked to you about it.

I can completely understand why they suggest it.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

We were asked to prevent pregnancy (crazy after everything!) but condoms acceptable. In the end I went back on the pill as due to my probs the stress of everything started my spotting. I used to love never having a period but when I went to the doctor regarding the spotting he told me that very irregular bleeding can increase chances of uterine cancer quite dramatically. So I'm on the pill and induce a bleed every three months. Didn't tell my social worker that detail, just i had started the pill again. Big Brownie points for my commitment to adoption!!!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

TBH, I was very anti going on the pill and my SW gave me that 'look' and said I only had to get the prescription...   IYKWIM...  However, as with LilyElf I am now willing to discuss with the Doc because I don't relish having to look after a 2 year old while it feels like someone is trying to remove my womb with a red hot poker...    However, if they say hormones are not acceptable because of my weight, age and poss high blood pressure I won't pursue it.  My niece has just been prescribed some pills that apparently not only help amazingly with the pain they also reduce the flow.  Her doc told her that no woman should have to suffer with bad periods these days and it doesn't always mean having to go on the pill... lots to talk about.  

Happy to fill you in once I've had the appointment... once I make it... you know how it is trying to get around to making a Dr's Appt!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I understand why they ask, and we were using contraception anyway, as I did not want to fall pregnant again.  However we use condoms because I cannot use any form of contraception which is hormone based, and the only other option, the copper coil, makes heavy bleeding worse.  I have endometriosis and am already on medication for period pains and very heavy bleeding.  I was asked to use a "more reliable" form of contraception and the implication clearly was that they didn't believe we were using any.  I found that odd as I'd been quite clear that the reason we'd stopped trying to have children was that we did not feel able to cope with any more losses, i.e. I didn't want to get pregnant again!  In reality it's pretty unlikely to happen "naturally" anyway, but I have had a natural pregnancy which was only a few years ago.  I also felt it was ridiculous because what was to stop me getting the pill and not taking it?

I did discuss it with my doctor, and she suggested I could try the miranda coil which they felt was a low enough hormone dose that it might not effect me to the same degree other hormone based products I'd previously had done.  However they also felt that I'd need to try it out for 3 - 4 months.  I was not willing to do that because if the results were the same it would have made me unable to work for 3 - 4 months, and certainly unable to parent a child.  To be honest I thought about just getting the prescription for the pill and not taking it, for a quiet life, but in the end I stuck to my guns and said that I would not take medication that was going to make me too ill to care for a child, like it or lump it.  To be fair, if they'd insisted, I would have got the prescription and lied about taking it!

As soon as I feel that our children are able to cope with me being in hospital for a week or so, everything's coming out!

I do understand why they ask though.  It's not just that if you got pregnant a placement might disrupt, but it would be incredibly difficult for a newly placed child to understand a birth child coming in.  I also cannot imagine being able to give my children as much of me as they need while dealing with losses.

All the best,

Wyxie


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Lily, our sw never asked us but it was a question they asked my consultant. 
regarding pain relief and the pill, I feel exactly the same. We don't need contraceptive to stop me getting pregnant - my body seems to be able to manage that all by itself! but I too have bad endo and dont know which way to go next. The thought of a lo and my periods from hell really scare me. The dr really doesnt want me to go on the pill - neither do i because of the weight gain but i need to do something. Like you wyxie, my dr suggested the coil, , but she also explained that for the first few months you still bleed and it is very  irregular. Hers settled down at approx 6 months and she hasnt bleed or had pain since. At least when you know its coming you can prepare - the thought of flooding (as i do) and not being ready would be terrible. Also I start the pain killers (all 3 types of them ) 3 days before to get them into my system - i couldnt do that if i was irregular.

I will be really interseted to see some of your options and what you choose.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

AuntieKatie I'd love to hear of the magical pills your niece has been prescribed! Seriously! Sounds great!! I think if your periods are evil monsters   you have to do what you can to control them. I'm already scheduling a break for before LO arrives so that I can back to back 3 packets once placed and have an 'easy' life in that regard whilst adjusting to life as a mummy. Endometriosis is a horrendous disease, mine wasn't severe when the found it 3 years ago and removed it but with the pain I get during my periods it might as well be. I do think it's got worse, and I even knew where it was before they had a look because of my symptoms I.e on my bladder / bowels.

I'm all for whatever helps, and like wyxie, I can fully appreciate planning to have all my 'plumbing' removed!!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm guilty of taking 4 brufen 2 hours apart when I've been in pain, then finding the codeine and paracetamol..

Apparently these magic pills are called Mefenamic Acid?  There is another one too if they don't work so I've been informed.  Maybe something to ask about?

ETA:  What really pee's me off is I've been having these damned periods since October 31st 1985 and for what?  If I could have seen the future I could have had it all out years ago...


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

The other main one is tranexamic acid, which is primarily to reduce the heavy bleeding but does tend to reduce pain as well.  I find a combination makes my periods manageable from a bleeding point of view.  Prior to having any medication I had an absolute nightmare getting to and from work, I'd manage 20-30 minutes tops without going to the toilet and sometimes literally straight back to back with maximum sanitary protection, would often vomit from cramps.  I had to take spare clothes to work with me, and often changed as soon as I got there after the journey in.  It was a bloody nightmare (no pun intended).

Medication makes it just about manageable, but I do still have the odd accident.  It's also a real pain for sleep, as I get 2-4 nights a month of massively disturbed sleep, and if I go to the toilet after 5:30 in the morning, then I'll wake Wyxling up, and she won't go back to sleep.

Yes, plumbing, and associated hormones, all coming out at the first opportunity.  The only good thing about IVF was the 2-3 weeks of down regulation.  I was warned it was like the menopause condensed into a really short time and may make me feel terrible.  It did make me very dizzy, but the lack of hormones whizzing round my body left me with an almost surreal calmness, given the situation.  The "up" again was horrendous though!


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

I really am shocked that more than one person has been told to go on the pill. This isn't candy we are talking about! These social workers are being really irresponsible.

I pleaded with my GP to give me the pill to help control the PCOS, but she refused to prescribe it. I have frequent atypical migraines with stroke-like symptoms when severe. Even with my ultra low BP she felt the risk of clots or stroke was too high.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

It really is hurrendous isnt it? Im exactly the same. Most months it wipes 3 weeks from me life - 1 week of flooding and cramps, week before i can feel the build up and the pain starts, a week after to get over the loss because im so whiped out and weak!
I take mefanamic acid. I start taking them 3 days before. They do reduce the flow slightly but im still unconvinced for the pain. I combine mine with 530 co-codomaol and ibrufen - thats usually works even if it does take a while to get going and into your system. I find they gave me a terrible pain in my actual stomach, its like they have burnt through the lining and it really is excrusiating. They also make me very sick. Apparantly they can lead to stomach inflamation so the dr has given my acid reduction tablets - omeprozol (excuse the spelling) . I take 2 a day from the day i start the mefanamic. It is def worth asking for them aswell to start the burning. My god - we cant b****y win can we? 

Im also counting down to plumbing removal. They discussed it prior adoption but it would have meant a delay in applying so i decided to wait a few years, even though some months i think id do it myself if i had a sharp enough knife! I know what you meant auntie - what a waste. They remove your tonsils for less hassle and pain!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Another option if the cause is endometriosis, which is also surgical but with considerably less recovery time, is an endometrial burn.  I had one as part of the investigations into infertility and it significantly reduced bleeding and pain, it probably took about 2 1/2 - 3 years to return to previous levels.  Only took a couple of weeks to be completely back to normal.  I am thinking about asking my GP to refer me back to the hospital again to see if they will do another.  It knocked me out pretty thoroughly for about 3 days, but I think a large part of that was my reaction to the general, which has always been pretty extreme - have had the same problems every time with that.  I think about another week and a half and I was back doing all the things I did previously.


----------



## smudgerbabe (Sep 16, 2011)

Argh the monthly nightmare - Flash I also have Mefenamic Acid and also take paracetemol and codiene at the same time (still bloody painful) which is OK but you're not meant to take ibuprofen and MA at same time. To prevent or at least reduce the burning stomach pain I drink gallons of milk and take all the medication with milk and if poss on a meal (not poss at night but use milk). Not a cure but I found it did reduce the burning stomach pain quite a bit. 

Does seem like a bit of a no win situation.

Oh and I was also asked almost straight away at adoption panel about making sure I took contraception and not getting pregnant etc etc.


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been on three different pills in the last year. I feel like a medical experiment    not to mention putting on loads of weight in the process


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

The only thing our SW said when she first came over was to see how we had come to adoption. I have sever PCOS which caused womb scarring. Even if I did get pregnant (which is 1 in a million) I wouldn't be able to carry... So contraception was never mentioned. She did say how she had one couple who fell pregnant just at the end of homestudy but she while she was upset she'd lost adopters, she was happy for them!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

We've just had to discuss this in our hs session yesterday.  It really does seem to depend on your sw and LA /va as with most things in this process.  Our sw said that she has to tell us that they want us to use contraception so she told us that but that she wasn't going to pry about it or check up on us as to what we are using, we said we were, end of discussion.  Am really glad she is so laid back because I would have been mortified if we had had to have a full discussion about it - since we've stopped trying to get pregnant we have mainly not been doing anything for the first part of my cycle  , or at all for that matter   and that is something i really don't think the sw or the panel needs to know!!  I understand fully the reasoning behind it, but it does seem to be a step too far insisting on contraception, particularly when a lot of us are adopting because getting pregnant isn't a viable option.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Really interesting thread about contraception. Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Made an appointment to see a Doctor Wednesday morning, will let you know how that goes!


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Yes really interesting topic.
If we have to adopt (which is likely as I'm having 1 more IVF before we embark) I would categorically NOT go on the pill and insist that we'd only use condoms, final. If there was a problem with this I would look at another LA/VA to go with. I haven't been on the pill since I was 24. I had awful reactions, enormous boobs, weight fluctuated and was a hormonal mess I tried so many too....never again.
What on earth would happen if you did accidentally fall pregnant! 
I think SW need to have faith in us!
X


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

If you did accidentally fall pregnant, the placement would most likely disrupt. But if you weren't totally committed to _not_ getting pregnant, the placement might disrupt anyway.

My SW only asked us if we were making sure we wouldn't get pregnant. They might be against condoms as most people see them as a temporary measure, ie they'll stop using them once they have a placement.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

ChickenLegs said:


> If you did accidentally fall pregnant, the placement would most likely disrupt.


I don't think that's necessarily the case. When we discussed this at our second opinion meeting, the SW doing it, also the Manager, said she thought it would be dreadful because if it was a difficult pregnancy we would return the child, not that they would take the child away. I'm not saying I think it would be a good thing, but I think a remarkably low percentage of people adoption would just send a child back purely for that reason. I think if it combined with a difficult placement then that could be different and it may well make a difference.

Mostly, I think it would be very difficult for an adopted child to have a birth sibling come along so soon. When we applied to adopt I thought it was ridiculous that SS generally expect you to have a 2 year wait after having one child placed before applying again, so in reality probably about 3 years minimum between children being placed. I now completely understand it.


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

Wyxie said:


> ChickenLegs said:
> 
> 
> > If you did accidentally fall pregnant, the placement would most likely disrupt.
> ...


Which is part of what i meant. If a woman gets pregnant before she and her adopted child have properly attached, this is bound to affect their relationship, and not just because of the child's feelings.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I've been to the GP, she was most 'interested' to hear that some LA's and SW's tell women to go on the pill, although she did understand how a pregnancy could disrupt a placement.  She was quite indignant and asked if it was a temporary measure just during placement in case you wanted to try to conceive naturally at a later date.  

We discussed options, including those that would help my periods, she said herself that you won't want painful periods if you are running around after a toddler.  For now I am on the progesterone only pill Cerazette.  As my blood pressure was high (it always is at the Dr's) she has only given me 3 months worth while I monitor my BP at home and also to see if it helps my periods.  I'll go back in 3 months and as long as my BP has been ok and the pill is helping my periods in the way I want it to she'll put me on a repeat script.  If BP is still high or if my periods haven't improved we can discuss other options.  

She did offer the Mirena coil, which can stop periods all together, only to be considered if I am sure I don't want to try to conceive naturally in the next few months.  I've said that as we are likely to be having a 2 year old placed soon it is unlikely that we'll want to get pregnant, and once he's at school I'll be 43 and in my mind it's best not to start down that route at that age, so I will keep it in mind, but am hoping this pill will do the job.  It apparently stops you ovulating as well as thickening your mucus plug and thinning the womb lining. (Sorry to any blokes reading this, TMI?)...


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm just curious to know why nobody has considered or been suggested the Nuva Ring?
Hormones are much lower as it doesn't have to go through your digestive system, and I've found it easy to use and non-disruptive. It's not a big procedure putting it in, like a coil, you can do it yourself and hey presto! No spotting either in my case, unlike Yasmin. Just a thought! x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm 41 and overweight, a GP is highly unlikely to prescribe combined hormones, whether orally or otherwise, hence the Progesterone only option.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I went on Cerazette to see how I got on with hormonal contraception, and since it was OK, I am now on the implant - same hormones but actually my system is even more settled on it.

I don't have any particular hormonal issues though, or endo. But almost no periods is quite fine by me!


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

I have the Depo jab because I had horrendously painful periods caused by endometriosis - which means I haven't had one for nearly 2 years - result


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all

The things we have to do eh despite going through the agonies of Infertility!

This was raised at our initial meeting today. I felt like saying 'really with Klinefelters'. I haven't found one study where a person with Klinefelters naturally were able to get their wife pregnant. Believe me I have scoured the next in our early diagnosis days. I am anti-pill because of breast cancer (my Mum died at 49) and I like to let me body do its own thing now I am not worrying about TTC. I already have low AMh. Do they accept the condoms approach or does it have to be a form prescribed and certified by doctor?

Cheers 

Brum x


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

brummiemill said:


> Hi all
> 
> The things we have to do eh despite going through the agonies of Infertility!
> 
> ...


net even typo!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Our SW said condoms might not be enough reassurance, although I'm not sure what they would do if I refused to go on the pill.  Or I could have just got the script and never taken them I suppose?  In the end I reasoned that I really don't want to accidentally get preggers and need help with my periods so I may as well give the POP a chance.


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

AuntieKatie haha I know what you mean at least it sorts the evil monthlies   mine have got worse the older I have got. Once had to send DH for some of his Mum's strong painkillers. Might have to look into the POP then.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

peacelily said:


> I have the Depo jab because I had horrendously painful periods caused by endometriosis - which means I haven't had one for nearly 2 years - result


Really? How did I not know about this!!! No periods in almost 2 years? Sounds like my idea of heaven! I'm going to get researching!! I'm currently scheduling a pill break for before panel/intros as cannot have a period in the middle of intros or bringing LO home so will take a break then run 3 packets together to give me 63 days off. But if there's a way around periods for 2 years.........


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

LilyElf - my Consultant suggested I try this rather than a hysterectomy (errr, yes please!) - I think the downside is it may affect fertility if you have it in your teens/20s and then stop it to try and get pregnant, but I don't have that worry. It works for me


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol, in my case, what fertility?!    I don't think I'll worry too much     The only thing that concerns me is that they say it can give you irregular periods to start with....I like to know when the little blighter is on its way so that I can be drugged up to the eyeballs!


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

It never did that to me - just stopped 'em completely!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

brummiemill said:


> Hi all
> 
> The things we have to do eh despite going through the agonies of Infertility!
> 
> ...


I too have Klinefelter's and as it's a definitive statement of fact that I am infertile and can never have birth children the Social Workers haven't mentioned contraception to us.

I can see why they may ask couples about contraception when there is unknown infertility but it's a fact that men with Klinefelters can't conceive naturally.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

As someone else pointed out, you only need to get the prescription you don't necessarily have to take it.


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Wow - I've been away for a week and am very happy my post has helped people answer questions they were having!


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Our LA said that they expected us to use contraception but no one ever checked.  I was on the Pill up until January of this year when our placement order was granted.  I too have heavy periods and the pill reduced the pain and heaviness so that was all good.  Also once we had started down the adoption route we were keen to get to the end and find our family and in a strange sort of way would have been disappointed if we'd got pregnant.  Also once DS came home, in the early stages it would have been very disruptive to him if a baby had come along that meant he had to share his attention.  If we were to get pg now, well we'd deal with it but considering we didnt manage it for 8 years when we were actively trying, its not likely now is it lol?!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

So, I've had my first bleed... I wasn't due to come on until 6 June (MP date!) but I started a bleed last night, it's been very light and hardly any pain but I do feel hormonal (have done for a while) and bloated... Will see how it pans out! If this is it, this is how my periods will be from now on, well, wish I'd gone on this pill years ago!!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

OOOOOOOO Kate, that's interesting because I had my usual bleed on Thursday, the day we met lo and at one pint I honestly thought I wouldn't be ale to go. It was horrendous . There is no wy I would have been ale to look after a baby. 

You have persuaded me to get it sorted!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi sorry to gate crash. We've not adopted but saw this thread. First of all how do the LA know you are using condoms    2nd - the coil is the best thing for heavy painful periods. Especially for endo. The depo really messes things up and pill causes weight gain and can be forgotten which could cause done break through bleeding. 

We had to think about contraception - ironic isn't   and I was going to Go for the coil but dh said he'd go for the snip   (not that there's much bedroom antics with 2 toddlers and working   ) 

Anyway good luck with your little ones


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I really didn't fancy having to go in for a procedure for the Marina Coil to be fitted (sp).  I don't mind the pill, but will keep an eye on the weight gain.

The bleed continues and I have a low level ( like a background hum) of cramps, but nowhere near as severe as previously, and I've not had to resort to anything more than a regular tampon, no super plus for me this time!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I'm still bleeding! I can't complain really because I've had hardly any other symptoms of a period but I'm hoping it might stop eventually   or at least settle down after a while.  It's really light, nothing to write home about and I think that after a few months things could get more 'usual' so will persevere. x


----------



## Jaynemummy (Jul 6, 2013)

hello there! I'm new to fertility friends and in 16 days we are starting our introductions with our DS YIPPEE!!! WOOOHOOO!

This is an interesting thread and does seem to vary on who you are adopting with. 

However, although it seems almost cruel when most of us adopting have fertility issues - it's perhaps understandable.  I know this from experience.  After 9 years of infertility we were adopting with charity agency.  We'd filled all the Form F (PAR as it is now) in, were going to panel in a month's time for adoption approval and I thought I was early men opausal.  However, i was pregnant.  Of course this was absolutely exciting but also very emotionally sad too because adoption was how we were growing our family.  In fact it was a big rollar coaster of emotions and we couldn't explain them to anyone as no one we met had gone through this.    Imagine that the first person I had to ring to tell them my pregnancy news - was my social worker bless her.

Now with 7 more years of secondary infertilitty we are finally adding to our family with our dear son.  We cannot wait to meet him.

I wish you all lots of success and joy with your new adoption arrivals.  Jayne


----------

